# Backgrounds



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I was wondering what you guys use for backgrounds...I'm talking about the kind on the outside of the tank..not plants..lol.

I like the all white and all black...I also really like the ones that fade from blues and oranges.
What should I use besides those "photo bg's?"
and how do you guys go about attaching them? do they wrap around the ends also?

-moo


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

some people use like a poster board type thing a couple inches away from the back of the tank, I believe this is how they get the fade look.

Some people actually paint the outside of the glass on the back of their tank

I use a self adhesive background that actually sticks the the glass but can be removed without to much hassle. I like it because it doesn't matter if it gets a little water splashed on it and nothing can get between it and the glass so there is no maintenance. I got mine here

some people use garbage bags, or paper, cardboard, pretty much anything pressed up against the back glass of the tank.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I painted mine with acrylic paint. I originally did a mottled/sponged effect with various greens, but removed that recently and went with plain ol' black- more depth. It's easy to remove: just spritz it with water and the paint scrapes easily off the glass.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yeah I was thinking of that Thicker poster board type stuff.
Do you guy put it around the sides too?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

you could but the reason the sides normally look the same color as the back glass when viewed from the front is reflection... It really depends on your personal preferance but I woudl just do the back because the sides allow a whole other viewing angle and it could start to look like a tunnel. Plus as far as maintenance goes its kinda nice to be able to look in the sides, probably depends on tank size though.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

hehe...weeeeelll.... I'm not going to be able to see the sides anyways.
I'm going to flush mount this tank in the wall.
Meaning all you will see is the face.
I was actaully considering using the gap that going to be on the sides from the frame of the tank sticking out and put LED's in there to create that ambi-light thing they do with tv's now.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

well in that case you could definately put it on the sides too. I'd like to see some pics of this LED thing when/if you do it.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I hope to do it. Probably run it off of batteries so i don't have to worry about all the capacitors and such.


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

I put a piece of fabric up, attached to my tank with velcro. Easy to put up, change (if I want to do something special for a holiday or something stupid that my wife may make me do), and remove. Plus, if it ever gets wet, no big deal. Or if water spots develop, throw it in the washing machine. For bigger tanks, I think this is the best non-permenant background, posterboard is great for small tanks.


----------



## tacoshooter (Oct 25, 2005)

*Limo Tint.*

Nothing better than 95% limo tint, at least that I've found. One $14 package will do a 4' tank and it looks great if you take some time and care putting it on.

I use it on all my tanks now.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

you know you can get that window cling stuff right? 
I used it on my car.
It window tinting come in an almost identical box...I bought mine a wally world...plus you can peel it off and such..
good stuff I actaully considered this.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I work at a sheetmetal fabrication shop & have made my 2 backgrounds out of super-thin aluminum cut to size & painted black. Very light, & very easy to install, & waterproof (i've thought about trying to sell these for smaller tanks but i'm not sure about the shipping)
I tried the painted on acrylic thing when I first got my 15-I was in a rush to get it set up & wanted to try that before filling it, but ended up scraping it all off.


----------

